
The power of winning: characteristics of successful people - MashaKaran
http://www.alphagamma.eu/entrepreneurship/the-power-of-winning-characteristics-of-successful-people/
======
gr33nman
"the number of self-made billionaires is rising year after year; there really
has never been a better time to become a winner."

There is so much wrong with this article, which is reflective of how we in the
business world speak about success.

Is there really such a thing as a "self-made" billionaire? Or did those people
have advantages like access to food, shelter, education, healthcare, mentors,
support from family and friends, freedom from disease, violence and
oppression, and so on?

Is amassing wealth really the measure of a "successful person"? Or are a
person's actions in the world and toward fellow human beings also important?

------
azaras
There are unsuccessful people with these characteristics also.

------
circlefavshape
How does this kind of horseshit flim-flam make it onto the front page?

